# SS Aberdeen Passenger List 1885



## Chiad Fhear

Hi and a Happy New Year to you all

I'd like to access the Passenger List for the SS Aberdeen on her voyage from Plymouth to Sydney - September/October 1885

Can anyone help?

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------



## Lksimcoe

try googling "the Ships List". They have access to different passenger lists to different countries.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

In my experience, generally speaking, emigration passenger lists between 1776-1889 have not survived.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...p?CATLN=3&CATID=1498&SearchInit=4&CATREF=bt27 
Like most other ports the Outward passenger lists for the port of Plymouth begin in 1890.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...hdnsorttype=Reference&image1.x=33&image1.y=11
I suggest you search the incoming passenger lists in various Australian archives. Sydney archives have passenger lists from 1923 so maybe you should look in the archives of NSW.

Roger


----------



## treeve

Some clues here, in someone else's successful search
http://myhome.ispdr.net.au/~mgrogan/aberdeen.htm


----------



## ray1buck1

is this the vessel April 13th 1885
http://srwww.records.nsw.gov.au/ebook/list.asp?series=NRS5316&item=4_4810&ship=S S Aberdeen [2]

Ray

PS 25th October 1885
http://srwww.records.nsw.gov.au/ebook/list.asp?series=NRS5316&item=4_4811&ship=S S Aberdeen [1]


----------



## treeve

Does not want to open, insists on a refresh, but that does not work either??


----------



## Roger Griffiths

http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?searchFor=aberdeen&index=100851

Roger


----------



## ray1buck1

try this link 
and scroll down to Aberdeen 1 or 2 which ever date you require 
http://www.records.nsw.gov.au/state-archives/guides-and-finding-aids/nrs-lists/nrs-5316

Ray


----------



## treeve

What an amazing resource you have found. How wonderful that it is being provided in this way. Philanthropy still exists !


----------

